# 2014 Fishing Shows



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Fredrick MSSA Jan 18th
Kent Island Fishing show Jan 25th and 26th
Dale City Fishing Flea Market Feb 1..this is a great show. Get there early..
Tri State Fishing Flea Market Feb 8th
PSG Fishing Show at new location Feb 15th and 16th
Trout Unlimited NCC-TU show March 9th

If you have a show not listed please feel free to add info.

This year I will replacing all my huge tackle boxes with a smaller single box. This requires selling off huge amounts of lures and tackle.
The first five shows I will be at, and will have a nice table of lures/tackle to sell off.

Capt Mike


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

I plan on selling me lures as well


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

I need new stuff like a hole in my head but l love these shows. Too bad PSG moved they were so close.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

DCMSSA is having their annual swap-meet on Wednesday February 5. No professional vendors, just club members cleaning out the garage and making the gear they dont use anymore available for sale (usually cheap). The event was a blast last year. February 5, 7:30-9pm at Steamers Seafood house in Bethesda. Contact me for more details.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Here is a list of all the MSSA shows:

MSSA Frederick Chapter Fishing Show
January 18
Frederick County Fairgrounds
8:00 A.M. - 4:30 P.M.

MSSA Kent Island Chapter Fishing Show
January 25 & 26
American Legion Post 278
8:00 A.M. - 3:00 P.M.
$3.00 Admission

MSSA Dorchester Chapter Fishing Flea Market
February 8
American Legion Post 91
Opens at 8:00 A.M.
$3.00 Admission

MSSA Annapolis Chapter Saltwater Fishing Expo 
February 22
Annapolis Elks Lodge 622
8:00 A.M - 3:00 P.M.
$5.00 Admission - Kids Under 15 Free

MSSA Susquehanna Chapter Fishing and Sportsmens Show
March 1 & 2
York New Salem Fire Hall
9:00 A.M. - 3:00 P.M.

MSSA Essex-Middle River Chapter Fishing Flea Market 
March 15 & 16
Commodore Hall, Essex
Saturday 9:00 A.M. - 4:00 P.M.
Sunday 9:00 A.M. - 2:00 P.M.
$3.00 Admission

MSSA Southern Maryland Chapter Fishing Fair 
March 29 & 30
Solomons Fire House
8:00 A.M. - 3:00 P.M.
$3.00 Admission - Kids Under 13 Free


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I worked some of those years ago and there are some good deals. More boat fishing equipment than anything at most of those shows. I have gotten some great deals on boat fishing items, inshore and surf items as well. Being a vendor I had the oppurtunity to walk the shows and pick up some good deals before the doors opened. I would recommend getting there early for the best selection and deals.

John


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

OldBay said:


> Here is a list of all the MSSA shows:
> 
> MSSA Frederick Chapter Fishing Show
> January 18
> ...


I would like some contact info for some of these shows if that would be possible.That is if they are open to the public or just members only.I have a lot of equiptment that I would like to get rid of.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Call Dave Smith (410-255-5535) in the MSSA office, he will be involved in all of them one way or the other.


----------



## sleddog39 (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info .Its much appreciated!!!


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm gonna do my beat to go to the one in Frederick. Can't wait!


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

I remember they had a flee market near Frederick last year (I think it was in new market) do you know it they're going to do that again or is the one at the fairgrounds the only one?


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I cant wait


----------



## Bigtim320 (Sep 24, 2010)

NCfisher said:


> I remember they had a flee market near Frederick last year (I think it was in new market) do you know it they're going to do that again or is the one at the fairgrounds the only one?


The Flea Market/fishing expo was indeed held in New Market for a few years, but they out-grew the fire-hall. Now it is being held annually at the Frederick Fairgrounds. The next one is on Saturday January 18 from 8:00AM to 4:30PM. There will be over 50 vendors, plus 5 free seminars from some of the most well known and respected fisherman in the Bay. Click on the link below to view the Flyer for information. I went last year, and it was impressive. Bought lots of tackle at very reasonable prices. It's well worth going.

http://mssafrederick.com/?ai1ec_event=757-2&instance_id=963 


Tim

P.S. Here's a list below showing the seminar times/info. Heck, attending one or more of these seminars with this list of professionals will is worth the trip by itself.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Are all the MSSA fairs Professional vendors only?


----------



## Bigtim320 (Sep 24, 2010)

bloodworm said:


> Are all the MSSA fairs Professional vendors only?


Many are yes, however if you want a table/spot to sell your own stuff, call whomever the POC is and tell them you want a table. Each venue has their own cost for the table(s)/location/how large of space you need, etc.


----------

